# What if your CT doesn't go through?



## NSDreamer (21 Apr 2012)

Good afternoon all,

 Here's a quesiton for you, I've done a few searches and turned up nothing. If you apply for a component transfer and it does not go through, do they at any point send notification that you were not accepted for merit list/a position this fiscal year?

 My situation is as follows, I have applied for CT, my PLAR has been done and I am just waiting out now. However my CoC has informed me that they're not going to actively seek employment for me (beyond coursing) until they know whether I'm going to vanish later this year. Which is understandable, there are others looking for employment and they'll fufill it certainly, vice me who may leave for the regs.

 Thanks again for your time,
      NSDreamer


----------



## Spazz (21 Apr 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> However my CoC has informed me that they're not going to actively seek employment for me (beyond coursing) until they know whether I'm going to vanish later this year. Which is understandable,



That's unfortunate, your CoC should know better. Until you accept an offer to CT, you are still a full and active member of your unit and should be treated as such. I know plenty of individuals who went onto career courses at my unit while they had a CT in and ended up giving the Unit another couple of years of service before moving on. You never know how long or if a transfer will go through.

As for your question, if you are requesting solely a CT you will just have to wait for an offer. It could take from one month to two years depending on how many positions there are and how qualified you are. If your not selected this time around then your file stays active and you simply have to wait for the next time around.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (21 Apr 2012)

I've been hoping that they will notify me  if my CT doesn't go through for this year, so that I know to move on to other things for the time being.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Apr 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I've been hoping that they will notify me  if my CT doesn't go through for this year, so that I know to move on to other things for the time being.



I applied in Jan of 2011 and after getting the initial word that my application was rec'd, I heard nothing until late Nov...and that was when I got my CT offer for this past Feb.  As Spazz said, your CoC should not count a possible CT into the equation at all...it can take years to get an offer depending on job availability for your trade and how competitive it is in any given year.  I would say focus on your current job possibilities (i.e. a proverbial bird in the hand) and keep trying to upgrade yourself to improve your chances of getting an offer (French language profile, university courses, volunteer work, etc).


----------



## Smirnoff123 (21 Apr 2012)

Ya I am definately going to continue my electrical apprenticeship. However the closer I get to finishing it, the harder it will be for me to give up if I get my offer.


----------



## NSDreamer (21 Apr 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I applied in Jan of 2011 and after getting the initial word that my application was rec'd, I heard nothing until late Nov...and that was when I got my CT offer for this past Feb.  As Spazz said, your CoC should not count a possible CT into the equation at all...it can take years to get an offer depending on job availability for your trade and how competitive it is in any given year.  I would say focus on your current job possibilities (i.e. a proverbial bird in the hand) and keep trying to upgrade yourself to improve your chances of getting an offer (French language profile, university courses, volunteer work, etc).



Roj, well I was afraid this would be the case! Still good to get answers from those with experience. Thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> However my CoC has informed me that they're not going to actively seek employment for me (beyond coursing) until they know whether I'm going to vanish later this year. Which is understandable, there are others looking for employment and they'll fufill it certainly, vice me who may leave for the regs.




Wrong brother.
You're a Canadian soldier, not a soldier (semen airmen) belonging to the 22nd regiment of whatever.  Any training, course or improvement you do as a soldier makes you a better soldier thus makes the Canadian Forces a better place.

Reserve regiments need to stop putting their interests ahead of the CF. Unless it's REALLY special courses like pathfinder or a ranger course or something  (and even then) your unit should try and improve your soldier skills-including sending you on career courses.

I was in the same boat. I was slated for 3 or 4 courses and when my CT went through an NCO wanted to pull me off the courses and put on any other member of the regiment to keep the skills inhouse. Thankfully for me my CO knowing I was leaving sent me anyways both to reward my hard work and because it brought just a tiny little bit more skill to the CF.

Some CTs take years or never even happen, it's not professional to keep you in limbo because you are trying to make a career out of the CF where as they may send the next guy on X course who turns around and leaves the army in a year anyways.  Talk to your chain of command about it.


----------



## NSDreamer (22 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Wrong brother.
> You're a Canadian soldier, not a soldier (semen airmen) belonging to the 22nd regiment of whatever.  Any training, course or improvement you do as a soldier makes you a better soldier thus makes the Canadian Forces a better place.
> 
> Reserve regiments need to stop putting their interests ahead of the CF. Unless it's REALLY special courses like pathfinder or a ranger course or something  (and even then) your unit should try and improve your soldier skills-including sending you on career courses.
> ...



 Thanks amigo, but I think there's a miscommunication here. They are loading me on my career coursing and other  courses, they're just not loading me on a 'tasking' yet. I've talked with my DCO since, and he says when my coursing is finished this summer, if there's still no word from my CT, he'll look at getting me one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Apr 2012)

Right on man, it's good to hear your regiment is still putting you on a career course.

Definitely a miscommunication. When you say loading you on a tasking do you mean a summer tasking or a year long class B type job?


----------



## NSDreamer (22 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Right on man, it's good to hear your regiment is still putting you on a career course.
> 
> Definitely a miscommunication. When you say loading you on a tasking do you mean a summer tasking or a year long class B type job?



 Any Class B/C (not that there are many C's out there.) Still hopefully the CT goes through.


----------

